# struggling to remove swirl marks



## Craigr32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Had ny car machine polished recently to remove swirl marks and a few scuffs etc, when i got it back it looked gleaming so was very happy until the sun came out and i could see it was still covered in swirl marks and hollagrams/ pattern marks! took it back to the guy who machined it and he now says he's going to machine polish again with carnauba wax and purified water, i have never heard of this method so just wondering what the people on here think of it! oh its a diamond black mk4 golf R32 thanks
Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Craigr32 said:


> Had ny car machine polished recently to remove swirl marks and a few scuffs etc, when i got it back it looked gleaming so was very happy until the sun came out and i could see it was still covered in swirl marks and hollagrams/ pattern marks! took it back to the guy who machined it and he now says he's going to machine polish again with carnauba wax and purified water, i have never heard of this method so just wondering what the people on here think of it! oh its a diamond black mk4 golf R32 thanks
> Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


Cant say i have heard of that one sound slike hes trying to hide the marks instead of fixing them was this cheap by any chance?


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

to _remove_ swirl marks you need to use a polishing compound. Use a wax will just make it very shiney which may _hide_ the marks.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Craigr32 said:


> Had ny car machine polished recently to remove swirl marks and a few scuffs etc, when i got it back it looked gleaming so was very happy until the sun came out and i could see it was still covered in swirl marks and hollagrams/ pattern marks! took it back to the guy who machined it and he now says he's going to machine polish again with carnauba wax and purified water, i have never heard of this method so just wondering what the people on here think of it! oh its a diamond black mk4 golf R32 thanks
> Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


Where in UK are you based? As Lee has said im guessing this was a very cheap service?

Chris


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Does sound a bit dodgy imo


----------



## Craigr32 (Mar 27, 2011)

im near edinburgh, yeah this was pretty cheap shoulda just kept the money and bought a da polisher! He used polish the first time and couldnt get them out so the cars going back in monday to try again

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I've seen someone polish using the cut of the pad with only water as a lubricant, very glossy after but very expensive. Sounds like you've had a "wheeler dealer" special mopping.


----------



## Craigr32 (Mar 27, 2011)

thanks for all the replys guys, suppose il have to wait n see what happens on monday

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aj84 (Feb 1, 2012)

Watching with interest
I had mine detailed by someone on here - looked amazing one the day
But once I got to my first week wash (usual 2 bucket method), noticed that it was covered in light swirls

It's POSSIBLE I created them by using a microfibre cloth (new) with AG quick detailer during the week on a daily basis but I was assured this is what I would need to use between washes so didn't think anything of it.

Products used was a rotary + 3M cutting pad/polish during the detailing so who knows whether it was a filler or not but at £500, wish it came out and lasted better than it has


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

I personally never advise quick detailers and wipe downs, the less you touch the car the better, less chance of putting swirling back in this is why you use a good wax or sealant so you then wash your car when needed, it makes it easier to clean and offers protection in-between washes. 

I suggest only wash your car when you have a good few hours to do so, don’t rush it or you know you will go in ham fisted trying to be quick and marr the paint back up. 

All polishes have the ability to mask swirls if not worked right and an ipa/eraser wipe down not preformed to check your work.


----------



## aj84 (Feb 1, 2012)

Well for now , I can safely say I have tried and tested : and fully agree with bespokecarcare because doing just that has caused scratches to re-appear 

BCC: I'll get another thread up as I don't want to hijack this one


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

aj84 said:


> Watching with interest
> I had mine detailed by someone on here - looked amazing one the day
> But once I got to my first week wash (usual 2 bucket method), noticed that it was covered in light swirls
> 
> ...


I had done the same thing of using QD to wipe down the car between washes after i machine polished my car, and even after doing it once I inflicted light swirling. Mine is a BMW so hard paint, on softer paint its even easier to scratch as on my wife's black Lacetti even wiping hard with a microfibre inflicted swirls. Now I never touch the car between washes. If I have bird crap I spray water and then wait till next wash.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Who machined the car previously??
See here for a list of detailers in the country, your better off getting it fixed by a good pro for easy maintenance

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=59867


----------



## aj84 (Feb 1, 2012)

In my case, it was someone on that list (for London area)
I have not named mainly as I have not contacted the detailer since noticing the scratches so it would not be fair...especially if it has been caused by myself but that's not to say I feel I did waste almost £500 to find the car is back to how it was before getting it detailed.

My other issue is even if I got him back down, I no longer have the area where he worked as I've left that workplace (No garage/driveway at home)


----------

